

TinyMCE joins Ephox - andfrob
http://moxiecode.com/
We are thrilled to announce that Moxiecode is joining the Ephox team! Together we are set to build the world&#x27;s best WYSIWYG editing solutions for the web and for mobile devices.
======
robertjones
This should result in some pretty interesting developments for rich text
editing.

------
johnjohnson
Really looking forward to seeing what comes out of this. Very exciting news!

------
Afraithe
Very excited about this, future is looking extreamly interesting for TinyMCE!

------
therese1
Congratulations and fantastic news for the future

------
harrylepotter
Can't wait to see what the new team does

------
hassanabbas
Congratulations!!!!

------
leejpeterson
Great work guys!

------
inspiredworlds
Congrats!

